# White spot on nerite snail (with pic). Is it calcium defiency?



## Noviceaquarium (Jan 25, 2019)

So I had these little guys on my low tech tank. I noticed some of them had white spot on their shell, some had it bigger, some smaller white spot.
I read some googled articles/forum but still can't be sure, is it because of calcium defiency? Or is it some kind of infection?

Anyone have the solution? If it really due to lack of calcium, is there any food to fix this issue? Is spinach will do? Crush eggshell?


----------



## Quicksilver2299 (Feb 19, 2019)

Does anything else in there show the same? What's the GH?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Usually due to a lack of calcium. You can add CaSO4, also known as gypsum salt, or you could add a standard GH booster. 

Feeding calcium enriched food helps too. I use Ken's Veggie Sticks with calcium for shrimp and snails. I know spinach has oxalic acid which can negate calcium, but there are lots of other things you could feed. Kale, zucchini, etc.


----------



## Noviceaquarium (Jan 25, 2019)

natemcnutty said:


> Usually due to a lack of calcium. You can add CaSO4, also known as gypsum salt, or you could add a standard GH booster.
> 
> Feeding calcium enriched food helps too. I use Ken's Veggie Sticks with calcium for shrimp and snails. I know spinach has oxalic acid which can negate calcium, but there are lots of other things you could feed. Kale, zucchini, etc.


Ok.. let me try adding some of that food..


----------



## brothermichigan (Sep 5, 2017)

Definitely looks like shell erosion/calcium deficiency. You're not going to "fix" it, if by that you mean get rid of the white spots, but you can slow or stop its progress with proper diet and water parameters (with the latter being more important in my experience than the former.) Low pH and/or GH will definitely lead to this.


----------

